# any selle smp users ?



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2013)

have been advised these could help with prostate troubles , any c c ers any experience or comments they want to make me aware of please do so ?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2013)

Yes, I use one and have done for a few years now.
The dropped nose does look very weird and does take a little time to get used to.
Not everyone finds them comfortable though, so best try one first before you purchase.
It's probably the most comfortable saddle that I use.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jan 2013)

Yup I have the smp hybrid on both my bikes very comfy.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yes, I use one and have done for a few years now.
> The dropped nose does look very weird and does take a little time to get used to.
> Not everyone finds them comfortable though, so best try one first before you purchase.
> It's probably the most comfortable saddle that I use.


ianruk what model do you use ?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2013)

biggs682 said:


> ianruk what model do you use ?


 

Hybrid


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2013)

having contacted various saddle makers re saddles recommended for prostate suffers and looks like will be going with Selle smp drakon or lite 209 after the 2 week trial period they offer . will advise more once tried


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Jan 2013)

Me gots two that I use. Luvs 'em loads 

I use the TRK on my 'tank' and commuter bikes and the Dynamic on my road bike. Not sure I could use any other brand now. The saddle design suits me perfectly.

Edited to add: I've just researched the Hybrid and see that they come in different colours. A purchase could be in order


----------



## gaz (8 Jan 2013)

Used the hybrid on two of my bikes. Comfortable!


----------



## Psycolist (8 Jan 2013)

Havin tried ALOT of different saddles, I wouldnt hesitate to recomend the smp as the most comfy all rounder that I have ever had the pleasure of sitting on


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2013)

ok well after doing a grand total of 3 miles i can say i am impressed with lite 209 saddle just got to pile on as many miles as poss to test it


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2013)

have had test saddle a week now and due to the weather i have only covered about 10 miles on it i do hope i can get some miles in next week to try it out more before deciding


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

biggs682 said:


> have had test saddle a week now and due to the weather i have only covered about 10 miles on it i do hope i can get some miles in next week to try it out more before deciding


 

Due to new bike (and new saddle) I hadn't used the old bike with the Selle SMP since August. I used it last weekend for the Sunday London Ride. And bblimey it was like sitting on your favourite old armchair. It is a great saddle.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2013)

I've got one very comfortable


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2013)

back on bike still impressed with saddle could just doing more miles


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2013)

after elongated trial period i took the plunge and ordered 2 lite 209 saddles one for commuter / daily bike and other for family tandem , been well impressed with service from Dillglove the uk distributors of Selle smp .


----------



## coffeejo (21 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> after elongated trial period i took the plunge and ordered 2 lite 209 saddles one for commuter / daily bike and other for family tandem , been well impressed with service from Dillglove the uk distributors of Selle smp .


Only just heard about these saddles and they look as though they might be what I'm after. Typically the dillglove website is down at the moment and undergoing redevelopment. 

One very good reason to like this brand on first impression - they're grown ups and - shocking, I know - actually acknowledge that the anatomy of women's genitalia is a bit more detailed than oh-so-unhelpful "soft tissue" euphemism you get on every other website. Labia and clitoris aren't dirty words, you numpty saddle manufacturers and cycle shop staff. And just because it's all soft down there doesn't mean everything's the same!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2013)

must admit over a month later still very happy and comfy with these saddles


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Mar 2013)

They are damn ugly, like Adamo saddles. But if they are comfy, then I suppose it is worth it (I am thinking about buying an Adamo for my TT bike, but hoping I can find someone with one I can borrow for a few weeks before I buy)!

TBH though, I would always feel like I was teabagging Cyril Sneer if I used one of those SMP saddles!


----------



## coffeejo (21 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> TBH though, I would always feel like I was teabagging Cyril Sneer if I used one of those SMP saddles!


Who has got the mind bleach? Pass it over, quick!


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

I recently bought the Selle italia body match. After having the bike stock saddle and a Specialized one the Selle, as Ian says, is like sitting in a comfy armchair. The difference for me was instant. But a saddle is personal choice. What suits one, May not suit another.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> must admit over a month later still very happy and comfy with these saddles


still enjoy riding on these saddles one set up on my daily commuter and one on turbo bike


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2013)

planex x have a few smp's on offer at mo http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/SASMPEXT/selle_smp_extra_saddle

must admit tempted to go a n other


----------



## User6179 (9 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> planex x have a few smp's on offer at mo http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/SASMPEXT/selle_smp_extra_saddle
> 
> must admit tempted to go a n other


 
Thanks for the link , just ordered one in blue


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Nov 2013)

In red.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2013)

i find my red one is quicker than the black one


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> i find my red one is quicker than the black one




And my blue one is faster then both red and black together....


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2013)

First ride yesterday on mine but I had the nose to high so jury still out , felt a bit weird for first couple of mile then felt Ok after that , definitely enough padding for longer rides so will come down to fit and whether my thighs chaff or not .


----------



## Peteaud (13 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> First ride yesterday on mine but I had the nose to high so jury still out , felt a bit weird for first couple of mile then felt Ok after that , definitely enough padding for longer rides so will come down to fit and whether my thighs chaff or not .



Toying with one myself so i would be interested how you get on.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Toying with one myself so i would be interested how you get on.


 
I am used to a slightly wider saddle 150mm , these are 140mm but seems Ok , the bit I would change is they are wider along the nose than my 3 other saddles and I have quite big thighs so might cause a bit more friction when pedalling , apart from that you would not know you were sitting on a saddle with a hole in it


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> First ride yesterday on mine but I had the nose to high so jury still out , felt a bit weird for first couple of mile then felt Ok after that , definitely enough padding for longer rides so will come down to fit and whether my thighs chaff or not .


 i was told to set it level and never had an issue


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> i was told to set it level and never had an issue


 
Yes true but look at shape of this saddle lol


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2013)

@Eddy i set mine up with a spirit level between high point on rear and high on front ie roughly where the EX is in extra


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @Eddy i set mine up with a spirit level between high point on rear and high on front ie roughly where the EX is in extra


 
Yep that's what I did but found that to be to high at front for me , It was tickling my bits so I have it slightly lower at front but not tried it out yet.
Thanks


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2013)

@Eddy Keep trying as its worth it in the long run


----------



## ayceejay (13 Nov 2013)

Have a look at this - http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/bikefit/2011/09/all-about-smps/


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Nov 2013)

Collected red saddle from sorting office this morning, will put on red bike and take it out for a spin on Sunday - unless it rains


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Collected red saddle from sorting office this morning, will put on red bike and take it out for a spin on Sunday - unless it rains



well ?


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Nov 2013)

I want a black one................. as well, so I can swop it for the TRK and sell that . Planet-X are out of stock so waiting to hear if they get any more at the same price 

Narrower than the TRK but just as comfortable .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I want a black one................. as well, so I can swop it for the TRK and sell that . Planet-X are out of stock so waiting to hear if they get any more at the same price
> 
> Narrower than the TRK but just as comfortable .


which model did you go for ?


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Nov 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to say . It was the Extra.


----------

